# Pix of NYC Progressive Show 2014



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Better late than never...I hope
Here are photos from the Progressive Club Show which features toy breeds and takes place in NYC the Friday before Westminster. Several SM members were showing and others were (drooling) spectators. :wub:

Here is Mary H's GCH. MaltAngel Heavenly Vision "Vision" - Owned by Ingela Gram and Mary Harrigan. Indeed a vision.



Here is Carina's CloudClan Million Dollar Smile "Charm". :wub::wub: She had us charmed. :heart:


And now for the show:



Here's Marina with Bellarata's Captain America "Steve". She had to dash from showing Hef in Juniors in one ring to the ring where the Maltese breed was showing!!



Love this shot. Just great communication between Marina and Steve.


Here is Vision with Ingela in the ring.



And here were a group of us. 
Nida, me, Debbie (momtojames) and James, Carina, Leslie, Stacy, Stacy's niece and Stacy's twin sister. We all had such a great time.


Here's James. He stole all our hearts with his enthusiasm for Maltese, his affection for us (we got hugs) and his very good manners at the show. He's at total love. And he loved Nida's, Emma.

Here's James with his mom, Debbie. So glad we got to meet.:chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Great photos, Sue!! Look at those happy ladies, adorable little boy, gorgeous dogs. How would the judge choose the best Malt out of that group? They're all incredible! And how cool that Stacy has a twin sis :thumbsup:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Loved these pics, Sue! I especially LOVE the picture you got of Emma's sister, Charm. Love the one of James holding Emma too :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a beautiful lineup of gals and malts and of course handsome little James!! 

I don't know how the judges choose, they were all stunning! It looks like so much fun.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pictures. Do you know who Scott Summers was showing? Unusual to see him with a Malt.

Vision is gorgeous and we all love Charm and Steve is a very handsome boy.

BTW - show won the Progressive Show? I know who won Malts, but who won the show?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome pics! Thank you so much for sharing them with us!!!:chili::chili::wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these great pics with us!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Who won??


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Gorgeous photos Sue. Wow, those two close ups are awesome. :thumbsup: Will you take some of mine for me next time we meet up?? :chili:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was in pure Maltese Heaven looking at all of those beautiful Malts. And what a lovely group picture too!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Best in show at the Progressive show went to the Min Pin Classie (who is stunning!) 

thanks for posting the pics Sue! Sooo great seeing you! I just wish I had more time to sit and chat


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for sharing all the great pictures, Sue. So many gorgeous Maltese.

My favorite photos are of beautiful Charm ... she is stunning. And, the second picture of Marina and Steve ... I would frame that photo!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, Sue. I wish I could have joined you gals. It looks like it was a fun day.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning! Congratulations one and all! 
Xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Great photos, Sue!! Look at those happy ladies, adorable little boy, gorgeous dogs. How would the judge choose the best Malt out of that group? They're all incredible! And how cool that Stacy has a twin sis :thumbsup:


Elisabeth - Thanks so much. I have no idea how they choose the best one. They are all so beautiful and fun to watch that I would give them all best of breed. The Progressive is so much fun because you're up close and persona in that venue.


Chardy said:


> Thanks for sharing with us!


Carol, you're very welcome. 


Bailey&Me said:


> Loved these pics, Sue! I especially LOVE the picture you got of Emma's sister, Charm. Love the one of James holding Emma too :wub:


Thanks, Nida. I wish I had my good camera with me but with my new knee injury and using the cane I couldn't schlep it. All done with my Canon Power Shot (it still does a great job) and the ring with my :blush: iPhone. I wish I could have gotten a close up of Steve but I didn't see him...at all.  Hard for me to get around with my leg. 


Maisie and Me said:


> What a beautiful lineup of gals and malts and of course handsome little James!!
> 
> I don't know how the judges choose, they were all stunning! It looks like so much fun.


Michelle, indeed they were. And James and his mom were sweethearts.


aprilb said:


> Awesome pics! Thank you so much for sharing them with us!!!:chili::chili::wub:


Thanks, April. So glad you liked them.


Madison's Mom said:


> Thanks for sharing these great pics with us!


You're very welcome, Glenda.


plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Who won??


Edie - Maltese Best of Breed was GCh. Richelieu Valentino owned by Judy McQuiston & Pat Keen Fernandes.


SammieMom said:


> Gorgeous photos Sue. Wow, those two close ups are awesome. :thumbsup: Will you take some of mine for me next time we meet up?? :chili:


I would love nothing more than to take close ups (and get kisses from) Sammie and Penny. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I was in pure Maltese Heaven looking at all of those beautiful Malts. And what a lovely group picture too!!!


So was I. Every time I go to a show and look at that line up of pure perfection I just about drool. Their white coats to the ground make them look different than any other breeds I've seen show...the white is so striking. :wub: Of course I might be just a wee bit partial.


bellaratamaltese said:


> Best in show at the Progressive show went to the Min Pin Classie (who is stunning!)
> 
> thanks for posting the pics Sue! Sooo great seeing you! I just wish I had more time to sit and chat


Thanks, Stacy. I didn't know who won Best in Show. I had to run home (hobble home) and get my leg up. What a nailbiter with Marina getting over to the Maltese ring in time. Didn't even know you could change up but Mary told me as long as it's before the dog's on the table. I don't think I've ever seen you show. Always Marina. :thumbsup:Yes, way too little time together at this show unlike others in the past. I never even got to see Steve out of the ring.:blink: So funny with your sister and thinking it was you.:blush:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you for sharing all the great pictures, Sue. So many gorgeous Maltese.
> 
> My favorite photos are of beautiful Charm ... she is stunning. And, the second picture of Marina and Steve ... I would frame that photo!


Marie - thanks so much. It was such a great day and luckily with all the snow we've had, there was none that day to ruin plans to attend.


revakb2 said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Sue. I wish I could have joined you gals. It looks like it was a fun day.


Reva - you would have had such a good time. I think you and Cathy have to try to plan a little trip to the North one of these Progressive/Westminster weeks. We don't bite. :HistericalSmiley: Well the weather may. B)


KAG said:


> Absolutely stunning! Congratulations one and all!
> Xoxoxoxooxox


Totally agree, Kerry. And you know from stunning my dear because you are. :thumbsup:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, thanks for sharing the pictures. I wish I would have attended...maybe next year!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((stunning)))) oh my gosh all the beauty:wub: I loved every picture Sue, it must have been hard staying away from all those beautiful maltese:wub:
Perfect name Charm, she's beautiful:wub: 
gosh I remember when Marina was a little girl, she has grown into a beautiful young lady, it always amazes me seeing how she handles these fluffs, Stacy you must be so proud.

Little James what a handsome little guy, when he smiles his whole face lights up.:wub:

I had to go back and look at the pictures again, the line up of all the maltese made me think I was looking at little angels, God sure knew what he was doing when he made a maltese


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sue thanks for sharing. What beautiful dogs such sweet dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Sue, thanks for sharing the pictures. I wish I would have attended...maybe next year!


Donna - yes, I know that you would have enjoyed it.


Matilda's mommy said:


> ((((stunning)))) oh my gosh all the beauty:wub: I loved every picture Sue, it must have been hard staying away from all those beautiful maltese:wub:
> Perfect name Charm, she's beautiful:wub:
> gosh I remember when Marina was a little girl, she has grown into a beautiful young lady, it always amazes me seeing how she handles these fluffs, Stacy you must be so proud.
> 
> ...


Paula - you're so right about the Maltese. I guess I'm partial but they really do look indescribably beautiful with their striking white color and profiles and the way they flow on the ground. And I couldn't agree with you more on all the things you said. A very special day.


Ann Mother said:


> Sue thanks for sharing. What beautiful dogs such sweet dogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Pat. It's extra special that we personally know some of the breeders. :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks, Nida. I wish I had my good camera with me but with my new knee injury and using the cane I couldn't schlep it. All done with my Canon Power Shot (it still does a great job) and the ring with my :blush: iPhone. I wish I could have gotten a close up of Steve but I didn't see him...at all.  Hard for me to get around with my leg.


You did a great job with your Canon...gee, I never get such good results with mine! Maybe I need to take lessons from you! 

Oh that's Steve in my arms in our group shot! Maybe you didn't get to see him much before you left because I was keeping him all to myself for as long as I could :blush: LOVED him!!! He is such a sweet and snuggly and GORGEOUS boy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> You did a great job with your Canon...gee, I never get such good results with mine! Maybe I need to take lessons from you!
> 
> Oh that's Steve in my arms in our group shot! Maybe you didn't get to see him much before you left because I was keeping him all to myself for as long as I could :blush: LOVED him!!! He is such a sweet and snuggly and GORGEOUS boy!


Thanks, Nida. I try
At the point we were taking that pix I think you were suddenly handed Steve and I was at the wall already lining up. LOL


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome pics, looks like it was a great time!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Sue, just seeing these here, so I apologize. We had so much fun Friday. James said it was like a dream come true. He really looks up to Marina…..I was so happy to finally meet everyone…..Leslie, Stacy, Carina. It was very special that Nida allowed him to hold Emma because it was the highlight of his day. Paula, James is happy to be wherever the pups are - they do make him smile.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What beautiful pictures Sue! Such a fun exciting time, and ALL those Maltese are just breathtaking!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> Awesome pics, looks like it was a great time!


Thanks so much, Janene. It was a great time.


Mom2James said:


> Sue, just seeing these here, so I apologize. We had so much fun Friday. James said it was like a dream come true. He really looks up to Marina…..I was so happy to finally meet everyone…..Leslie, Stacy, Carina. It was very special that Nida allowed him to hold Emma because it was the highlight of his day. Paula, James is happy to be wherever the pups are - they do make him smile.


Debbie - we were all so happy to meet you and James. So nice to put a face with a name and James just won our hearts. It's a pure joy to see someone young like that find such joy in our Maltese. So glad you made it. :chili:


Furbabies mom said:


> What beautiful pictures Sue! Such a fun exciting time, and ALL those Maltese are just breathtaking!!


Thanks, Debbie. I think you have to plan a trip one of these days to see the Progressives and/or Westminster.


----------

